# Plastic draw stack as rack??



## Dramaqueen (Apr 12, 2010)

Hiya this q, has probably been asked loads of times but I was considering getting a set of plastic storage draws and seeing how they would fair as a racking system. Just wondering if anyone has tried this out before?? If so, any tips or advice??

Thanks, Emily : victory:


----------



## Dramaqueen (Apr 12, 2010)

Something like this....


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

For something that can't climb like leos they are fine, just need some ventilation like normal but for snakes they are no good, they have gaps that things like corns could escape easily and others just stuck. I use a very similar one for storing my rep bits and bobs.
I have looked and looked and none of the plastic draw sets like these are suitable for snakes. So it homemade or professional racks that end up your choices.


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

I use ones like this ! My dad is a fabricator so made lids for them, they're fab!! & we fitted all the ventilation heat matts & stat & they work a treat!


----------



## Geckonomics (Mar 21, 2011)

I just built a rack this week for my new leo project. You can also get a rack like the one in your picture but you will need to modify it.










Once you modify you will need to install a heating system. I went with heat cable you can also use flex watt. The most important things you need when putting in a heating system is a heat controller as your heat tape or heat cable can reach burning levels if not watched. You set your controller to your desired heat.












I built a 6 tub rack with 26qt tubs








Here is how I rigged my rack each level has a different cable setting.









Rack systems are not for all reptiles but for Leo's its perfect. They don't need basking light but you must provide belly heat,wet hide and dry hide to start. Let me know if you want to know more about building your own rack it cost about $50 for the wood. The whole project should be just under $100 but its worth it you can also ordered a pre-made rack online but they are a little costly.


----------



## Dramaqueen (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah ive already got a 'home-made' wooden rack for 4 of my snakes but I just wondered how effective these draw systems would be. Ive got one for my rep stuff 2 and it just got me wondering as the draws are quite roomy! Might just end up making another wooden rack


----------



## Geckonomics (Mar 21, 2011)

I have seen tons of people use them on youtube its kind of all the same thing when you think about it just the look and style and what best fits your needs and budget.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Definitely do not get them for snakes; they are about as snake proof as an open vivarium :lol2: Literally, any snake with half a brain will be out of one in the first night.

I have however seen them used successfully with terrestrial geckos.


----------



## Dramaqueen (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok cool, thanks for the advice guys!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I do remember someone using one of these for snakes, and what they done to escape proof it was put the foam stuff for insulating pipes around each top edge of the drawers, filling the gap. 

Not sure how effective it would be, and whether it would make opening the drawers harder, it was just something I read and never went back to to see if there were any updates.

Logic tells me it could work, but then I've never kept snakes 

ETA: this stuff


----------



## Dramaqueen (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmmmm that sounds like an interesting idea. Might get a set of draws and see how easy it would be to modify them. All I can do is try it out I suppose


----------



## Geckonomics (Mar 21, 2011)

Go for it nothing like a new cool project!


----------

